# Winter golf trousers



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2012)

I am after some winter golf trousers. Warm, lined, wind proof, may be shower proof (not so fussed about that bit), machine washable. Some thing I can wear to golf, play golf, wear in the club house and then drive home in. Under armour do some, as do ping, and also Adidas. I can get any of them on line, but none say if they are washable. Useless. I'd also like to see them, and decide which is best.

Ag have them all on their web site, but not in store yet. It's freezing outside, but they don't stock winter trousers til later in the month, if at all. They are still selling shorts.

Any one have any of the above who can offer advice?

Before the usual responses, I am not wearing thermals, water proofs, two pairs of trousers, long socks, base layers, and certainly not shorts. I hate corduroy, tweed, plus fours, etc. I don't want to faff about changing after golf either, as I will not be breaking into a sweat in these temperatures. I won't wear walking kit either, as to me, it isn't tailored golf wear.


----------



## fundy (Nov 6, 2012)

If your not too snobby on it being a golf brand then Craghoppers winter lined (walking trousers) do all of what you ask and are definitely washable. Would be surprised if any of the golf brands werent though


----------



## User20205 (Nov 6, 2012)

I was gonna say plus fours/two's but as they are on your list of exclusions I won't :thup:

Rich has some stretchy under armour trousers, that he reckons are good, they are shower proof by all accounts,  I believe you can wash them


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Nov 6, 2012)

When I fished a few guys swore by moleskin trousers !


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2012)

fundy said:



			If your not too snobby on it being a golf brand then Craghoppers winter lined (walking trousers) do all of what you ask and are definitely washable. Would be surprised if any of the golf brands werent though
		
Click to expand...

I looked at these, but I think I'd get bounced from the club house. They can be a bit iffy about the dress code.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			When I fished a few guys swore by moleskin trousers !
		
Click to expand...

?

It must take a lot of moles to make a pair of trousers.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Nov 6, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			?

It must take a lot of moles to make a pair of trousers.
		
Click to expand...

*Moleskin*, originally referring to the short, silky fur of a mole, is heavy cotton fabric, woven and then sheared to create a short, soft pile on one side


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



*Moleskin*, originally referring to the short, silky fur of a mole, is heavy cotton fabric, woven and then sheared to create a short, soft pile on one side
		
Click to expand...

Hooked, and reeled in!


----------



## LanDog (Nov 6, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			?

It must take a lot of moles to make a pair of trousers.
		
Click to expand...

Like Chinchilla fur. It's rare but quality


----------



## moogie (Nov 6, 2012)

fundy said:



			If your not too snobby on it being a golf brand then Craghoppers winter lined (walking trousers) do all of what you ask and are definitely washable.
		
Click to expand...



Id 2nd this,  as Ive got few pairs,  walking the dogs,  or winter Golf........ideal.....:thup:


But obviously u need a club with slightly less 'formal' dress code.............unlucky murph


----------



## moogie (Nov 6, 2012)

Murph...........

What about something like this.................??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2013-Unde...Golf_GolfClothing_JN&var=&hash=item19d58c3e28


----------



## Scouser (Nov 6, 2012)

fundy said:



			If your not too snobby on it being a golf brand then Craghoppers winter lined (walking trousers) do all of what you ask and are definitely washable.
		
Click to expand...

+1:thup:


----------



## CMAC (Nov 6, 2012)

moogie said:



			Murph...........

What about something like this.................??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2013-Unde...Golf_GolfClothing_JN&var=&hash=item19d58c3e28

Click to expand...

these look pretty good :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 6, 2012)

jesus, winter trousers..

It must get pretty cold in the frozen wastelands of Watford, 5 , 6 deg?

mybe you should wear some tights


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2012)

moogie said:



			Murph...........

What about something like this.................??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2013-Unde...Golf_GolfClothing_JN&var=&hash=item19d58c3e28

Click to expand...

This is exactly what I'm looking at, I'd just like the web site to state machine washable. If its dry clean only, count me out!


----------



## Mugs (Nov 6, 2012)

The Under Armour website has some Coldgear trousers for Â£45 under the outlet section

Limited sizes though but maybe worth a look, quite tempted myself


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 6, 2012)

How about these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adidas-Weat..._1_47?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1352233260&sr=1-47

Another site said this about them:


inner fleece
    Flat front,
    Constructed belt loops,
    Contrast adidasÂ® brandmark above back right pocket,
    Notched hem
    Two front pockets and 2 rear pockets
    Belt loops
*    Machine washable*
    100% Polyester-two layer


----------



## swanny32 (Nov 6, 2012)

Proquip waterproofs do the job for me from November through to March.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2012)

swanny32 said:



			Proquip waterproofs do the job for me from November through to March.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to say the same thing. Why fork out for a set of trousers when you already have waterproofs which add another layer for warmth and will keep the trousers you do have nice and dry and clean


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I was going to say the same thing. Why fork out for a set of trousers when you already have waterproofs which add another layer for warmth and will keep the trousers you do have nice and dry and clean
		
Click to expand...

I hate wearing two pairs of trousers, can't be bothered to change into waterproofs before playing, just want some warm trousers to wear really. Not fussed about the money, the amount I play, they will work out ok.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			How about these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adidas-Weat..._1_47?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1352233260&sr=1-47

Another site said this about them:


inner fleece
    Flat front,
    Constructed belt loops,
    Contrast adidasÂ® brandmark above back right pocket,
    Notched hem
    Two front pockets and 2 rear pockets
    Belt loops
*    Machine washable*
    100% Polyester-two layer


Click to expand...

I looked at these, but had not seen the bit re washing. Look promising. Cheers.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			jesus, winter trousers..

It must get pretty cold in the frozen wastelands of Watford, 5 , 6 deg?

mybe you should wear some tights

Click to expand...

Last time I played it was stupid windy, and minus two, and snowing. Cold enough for me. I'm 6 2, and 11 stone wringing wet, I get cold quickly. Can't see what's macho about wearing zip in minus temperatures.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Nov 6, 2012)

At this time of year it's usually wet so I've got some karrimor sierra over trousers. Waterproof, wind proof and stops the mud getting to your trousers so you look tidy for the club house

If its really cold then a pair of thermal under trousers (long johns to you old buggers) do the job, are a dam site cheaper and can be used with any trousers


----------



## Dorian (Nov 6, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Last time I played it was stupid windy, and minus two, and snowing. Cold enough for me. I'm 6 2, and 11 stone wringing wet, I get cold quickly. Can't see what's macho about wearing zip in minus temperatures.
		
Click to expand...

"There's no prizes for being cold."  I'm the same - cold very quickly and first to dress for it.

Have you thought about a set of thermals?  Â£5 for those and keep the usual trousers.  Being a bit of a hiker I have the lined walking trousers.  They don't compare to having normal trousers and thermals.  The key is the way the layers are sitting on you.  With lined trousers the thermal material and outer material all sit away from you.  If you wear thermals they're tighter and create a warm 'pocket' between the thermals and trousers.  That is what keeps you warm.  Not to mention wind can get up lined trousers - with thermals they will break it a little.

Hope that helps.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2012)

Dorian said:



			"There's no prizes for being cold."  I'm the same - cold very quickly and first to dress for it.

Have you thought about a set of thermals?  Â£5 for those and keep the usual trousers.  Being a bit of a hiker I have the lined walking trousers.  They don't compare to having normal trousers and thermals.  The key is the way the layers are sitting on you.  With lined trousers the thermal material and outer material all sit away from you.  If you wear thermals they're tighter and create a warm 'pocket' between the thermals and trousers.  That is what keeps you warm.  Not to mention wind can get up lined trousers - with thermals they will break it a little.

Hope that helps.
		
Click to expand...

It all makes sense, and I do own a set of thermals. I just hate wearing them. Need to arrive without them, put them on after breakfast, play, may be over heat, come in after and change again, can't be bothered. Nice idea, but not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2012)

I bought a pair of boss donnay trousers last week that might be down your street. I normally stay away from their stuff, but they are waterproof (were dry about 5 mins after a 30 minute rain shower on saturday, slightly fleece lined and were in the sale at sports soccer for Â£22 last week.

They are black and shiny, and no big donnay sign on them, I think they had 70% off, so a steal also. I wore mine with longjohns underneath, so don't know how warm they are on their own though.


----------



## stevelev (Nov 6, 2012)

Try Rohan.co.uk

Great stuff, very fat drying, wind and waterproof, breathable, warm, good to sub Zero with a pair of Longees on. Also soft shell so dont look like waterproofs


----------



## RogB (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a pair of Nike all-weather trousers for winter. They are moderately warm (too hot for me >10C ambient). Windproof and initially at least showerproof. After (machine) washing a few times the water repellency drops and they eventually need reproofing with common outdoor walking gear (Grangers/Nikwax etc). Mine came from direct golf but seem to be out of stock http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_clothing/nike_golf/all_weather_golf_trousers_trousers/p11868.aspx.

Might be worth a look...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 6, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			This is exactly what I'm looking at, I'd just like the web site to state machine washable. If its dry clean only, count me out!
		
Click to expand...

Machine washable, I've got a pair of the black ones  :thup:


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 7, 2012)

Mugs said:



			The Under Armour website has some Coldgear trousers for Â£45 under the outlet section

Limited sizes though but maybe worth a look, quite tempted myself
		
Click to expand...

I have a pair of these and they do the job. In terms of washing they're machine washable at 30 degrees.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 7, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			How about these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adidas-Weat..._1_47?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1352233260&sr=1-47

Another site said this about them:

inner fleece
    Flat front,
    Constructed belt loops,
    Contrast adidasÂ® brandmark above back right pocket,
    Notched hem
    Two front pockets and 2 rear pockets
    Belt loops
*    Machine washable*
    100% Polyester-two layer


Click to expand...

I've got two pairs of these, bought them last year. they pill a bit when you snag them on the bushes, but they are nice and warm, and wash up fine.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 7, 2012)

Cheers guys.

I've ordered a pair of the UA ones, as they are longer in the leg.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Nov 7, 2012)

I was just about to post about the UA and got to the end of the thread and read you have gone for them

Good choice.

Warm, wind and shower proof (a bit more than shower actually), washable, lighter than I expected and smart enough for the clubhouse. Definitely the right choice


----------



## swanny32 (Nov 7, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I hate wearing two pairs of trousers, can't be bothered to change into waterproofs before playing, just want some warm trousers to wear really. Not fussed about the money, the amount I play, they will work out ok.
		
Click to expand...

The good thing about the one's I have is that they are quite thick, I have never bothered wearing a pair of trousers underneath, when i have done I've found I get too hot.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Sports World or Donnay shops; "70% off" I cant believe people still fall for this line! When have you ever seen any of those products for sale at the higher price!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Sports World or Donnay shops; "70% off" I cant believe people still fall for this line! When have you ever seen any of those products for sale at the higher price!!

Click to expand...

It was the nett. price I was bothered about, not the gross and Â£22 for these were a steal, especially when equivalent adidas ones are Â£60.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 7, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Cheers guys.

I've ordered a pair of the UA ones, as they are longer in the leg.
		
Click to expand...

Are they actually WATERPROOF? I can't see that bit on the page.... wet fleece on my legs? No thanks.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 7, 2012)

JustOne said:



			wet fleece on my legs? No thanks.
		
Click to expand...


Your not from Wales then ...


----------



## Fish (Nov 8, 2012)

Women's tights under your trousers are excellent. 

Wore them on all winter warfare exercises and was never cold :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 8, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Are they actually WATERPROOF? I can't see that bit on the page.... wet fleece on my legs? No thanks.
		
Click to expand...

No, they are just water resistant. I dont think that they will be any worse in that respect than normal trousers. I'm going to give them a go any way. Last time I played I had to wear water proofs over normal trousers, and just felt really uncomfortable the whole way round.


----------



## Fish (Nov 8, 2012)

When I have to wear my Cross trousers I don't wear trousers underneath for that same reason. Just have to commit from the start


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 8, 2012)

The UA winter trousers are really good and I can thoroughly recommended them.  I have a black pair and a grey pair.  They also do a pin stripe version 

They are DWR treated polyester/lycra outer with a brushed inner.  Very comfortable, keeps light rain off and wash up well.


----------



## Fish (Nov 8, 2012)

These trousers that are treated, how do you wash them?

I have read where people have apparently made errors in using a conditioner and your not supposed to, so what is the SP on washing trousers that are treated.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 8, 2012)

I wash mine in the machine at either 30 or the cold wash setting.  Never use fabric softener on any breathable material as the softener coats the fibres and block up the "holes".

Had both my pairs for two years now and use them for winter walks as well as golf.  Great trousers!


----------



## RogB (Nov 9, 2012)

Most detergents are formulated to remove greasy dirt and so aim to increase water wetting of surfaces. This is the exact opposite of what durable water repellent coatings (DWR) on outdoor gear aim to do as these bead water drops up so they roll off your clothes. Every few normal washes it is worth re-invigorating the DWR and to do this it is easiest to use a wash in proofer such as this http://www.grangers.co.uk/product.cfm?cat=14&productid=4 which washes and proofs in one go. The key bit is the tumble drying at the end to get it going - so make sure your new golf gear is tumble dryable as well!


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

RogB said:



			Most detergents are formulated to remove greasy dirt and so aim to increase water wetting of surfaces. This is the exact opposite of what durable water repellent coatings (DWR) on outdoor gear aim to do as these bead water drops up so they roll off your clothes. Every few normal washes it is worth re-invigorating the DWR and to do this it is easiest to use a wash in proofer such as this http://www.grangers.co.uk/product.cfm?cat=14&productid=4 which washes and proofs in one go. The key bit is the tumble drying at the end to get it going - so make sure your new golf gear is tumble dryable as well!
		
Click to expand...

Great link, thank you, I never knew of this or similar products.  

I have 2 pairs of Ping trousers which are in need of reproofing.

Can it be used on any clothing to help waterproof it to some degree or does it only take to specific material?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Nov 12, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			How about these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adidas-Weat..._1_47?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1352233260&sr=1-47

Another site said this about them:


inner fleece
    Flat front,
    Constructed belt loops,
    Contrast adidasÂ® brandmark above back right pocket,
    Notched hem
    Two front pockets and 2 rear pockets
    Belt loops
*    Machine washable*
    100% Polyester-two layer


Click to expand...

I just bought a pair of these yesterday from AG. I was actually looking at other more expensive ones and one of the sales guys said I should try these out. He reckons they are the best you can buy for the winter. Haven't tried on the course yet, but felt great when I tried them on. If they are any better than my UA Coldgear then they are a proper winner.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

My UA ones arrived very promptly from discountgolf, and they fit pretty well. My issue with the Adidas ones is that they only do a 32" leg, which for me is too short. I wore the UA ones on Sunday in the frost and......

First impressions is that they are made from some thing like neoprene, like a wet suit. They are not inherently warm. You need to generate a bit of warmth (by running around?), and then they retain it. May be they expect you to wear layers? But this negates the point of winter trousers. my waterproofs have a fleecy feel which on first putting on feels warmer.

They were pretty good though. Water just ran off them, they are very stretchy and comfortable to wear, warm enough, and they have a good rubberised band inside to help keep your shirt tucked in.

The true test will come later in the year, when the cold resumes. Sunday after all was only minus 1, with no wind.


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			they have a good rubberised band inside to help keep your shirt tucked in.
		
Click to expand...

We need the shirts that are attached to lycra shorts which is what the dancers wear on Strictly, allegedly


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 12, 2012)

RogB said:



			Most detergents are formulated to remove greasy dirt and so aim to increase water wetting of surfaces. This is the exact opposite of what durable water repellent coatings (DWR) on outdoor gear aim to do as these bead water drops up so they roll off your clothes. Every few normal washes it is worth re-invigorating the DWR and to do this it is easiest to use a wash in proofer such as this http://www.grangers.co.uk/product.cfm?cat=14&productid=4 which washes and proofs in one go. The key bit is the tumble drying at the end to get it going - so make sure your new golf gear is tumble dryable as well!
		
Click to expand...

Would sooner use Nikwak TX. Direct as it doesn't require the tumble dry.


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 12, 2012)

RogB said:



			Most detergents are formulated to remove greasy dirt and so aim to increase water wetting of surfaces. This is the exact opposite of what durable water repellent coatings (DWR) on outdoor gear aim to do as these bead water drops up so they roll off your clothes. Every few normal washes it is worth re-invigorating the DWR and to do this it is easiest to use a wash in proofer such as this http://www.grangers.co.uk/product.cfm?cat=14&productid=4 which washes and proofs in one go. The key bit is the tumble drying at the end to get it going - so make sure your new golf gear is tumble dryable as well!
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Great link, thank you, I never knew of this or similar products.  

I have 2 pairs of Ping trousers which are in need of reproofing.

Can it be used on any clothing to help waterproof it to some degree or does it only take to specific material?
		
Click to expand...

Personally prefer to use Nikwax products myself as they don't require being tumble dried. For something not originally waterproof it can work to a degree. Certainly works pretty well on tighter weave materials. Just remember you then need to treat them as waterproofs so washing them without normal detergent etc.


----------

